# Gear/Crew Bag suggestions?



## NightFell (Dec 3, 2014)

Less than two weeks before my first distance ride with my own horse  In the past I've just shown up and catch rode other people's horses so the packing-my-own-tack aspect is admittedly new to me. I've created my checklist of things to pack but....now I'm not sure WHAT to pack everything into!

My mentor will be taking us to rides and I can't just keep my stuff in her trailer (which is packed with her and her daughter's tack already). Back in October, we did a hunter pace and it was my first time trailering and riding my mare off property. While I managed to grab everything I needed, I felt really disorganized with my stuff strewn all over the place. I ended up stuffing what I could into my grooming tack bag while the other boarder used a water bucket lol 

So now trying to reduce the chaos that will be at rides, I've been eying the Easycare Gear Bag and the Tough-1 bag. I like how everything is in one place- I can easily load it up and stick the whole thing in the trailer, and be done with it. All in all, the bags look really nice though could I just use any duffle bag and call it good? 

_What did you use? What worked, didn't work? Plus any suggestions on crew bag must-haves?_

Just for fun, picture of my girl after a recent training/conditioning ride


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

My DH had an easycare gear bag when we got together and I have always used the Tough-1 bags because they were easier on my budget. I have to say the easycare bag is made of a heavier material, so in theory may be more durable.. but its also heavy!

I did have 1 Tough-1 bag blow out a seam the first time I used it, but I contacted the seller I bought it from and they replaced it, no questions asked.

I think for some stuff, a big duffle bag could work just as well (and likely be a lot cheaper). I could see keeping my saddle pads, bridle, reins, etc in one big duffle bag without issue. Just depends on what you are carting and how much.

I assume you are coming down with Jen, Bryn, and Paul? Look forward to seeing you in Jersey!!


----------



## NightFell (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks Phantom! I'll probably try a duffle bag for now until I figure out what works/doesn't work for us then splurge on something nicer. And yes, we will be traveling with them- see you soon


----------



## Idrivetrotters (Jan 5, 2013)

I come from a STB and TB racing background so having my "running/racing buckets" really helped me to be organized and pack with good governance (STBs we shipped in and you want to learn about packing a trailer, pack a trailer with 4 other horses and their tack/buckets/blankets etc)

I've crewed but never had my own horse at the ability to do 50's and now that LDs are more popular, that is my goal this fall. 

I'll give my racehorse days organization tips and just adjust it to needs:

First, 5 gallon buckets are your best friends, grocery stores with bakeries will give them to you if asked. One of our local stores puts them out back for people to take.

I bring in one bucket all my rubs, liniments, brushes, rags, sponges and scrapes.
My next bucket has my fleece for heating up/cooling down. My saddle and pads with water and snacks stay together with my bridle tied to the girth so nobody gets separated. I have a 3rd bucket for food (human and horse cause that's how I roll plus my horse LOVES granola bars, dang hippie  ) 

I'm starting conditioning in May (moving both myself and horses from LA to FL) and spending the summer conditioning with an intro 15 ride this fall as our goal, with 25s after that. Not sure if mentally he is a 50 miler, he has gotten really really really lazy since coming off the track, apparently he overheard the words "retired" and took it to heart.

Good luck and keep us posted on how you do!!!


----------



## NightFell (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback Idrivetrotters  The ride was this past weekend and saw a bunch of good systems in place and some with a simliar set up as yours. I have my buckets (though will likely need more lol) and I think I'm going to go ahead and get some sort of hay bag because my mare CHOWED down on hay at every chance and inhaled bags of carrots. 

I actually used to lease an off the track STB; wanted to adopt and make her into an endurance prospect but she enjoyed retirement and slow leisurely trail rides a lot more! Good luck with conditioning, it sounds like you have a solid, safe game plan going forward


----------



## Idrivetrotters (Jan 5, 2013)

Hay bags are amazing, and probably an item I'll pick up this fall when we start traveling to LDs. I love seeing how others deal with crewing and packing, and everybody is different, my OCD requires supreme packing and labeling skills. I've had a few good natured teasing about my buckets and labels, but, when I say "Can you hand me "_" from the bucket" nobody has to ask which bucket  

Standards are the best! It is amazing how they can go from "racetrack divas" to "retired slow pokes" so quickly!! My OTSTB has a saddle rack that can eat up the miles, but so far, he hasn't had the desire to go further than 25. I'm probably actually good with that, I have an insane work schedule and actually trying to condition for 50's just is not going to happen.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Idrivetrotters said:


> my OCD requires supreme packing and labeling skills. I've had a few good natured teasing about my buckets and labels, but, when I say "Can you hand me "_" from the bucket" nobody has to ask which bucket


This is also hugely valuable as you increase your ride distance and start dealing with DIMR (distance-induced mental [email protected]).. my labels have been a life saver on the final hold of a 100 when I could barely see straight!

While I am supremely lucky that my DH also distance rides, we have learned that our organization systems are vastly different.. so each have our own gear bag set up in our own way.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I come from a completely different background but we always used a footlocker along with a gear bag made of canvas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NightFell (Dec 3, 2014)

Labels sound like a great idea! I like having stuff easily portable and readily accessible- I'm trying to set up a system as early as possible so that one day, whenever that may be, DIMR won't kick me in the butt haha 

I currently have a footlocker-thing that works great as a tack trunk in the barn but it's not super portable. The canvas bag would be a sturdier alternative to a regular nylon duffle bag though- worth looking into for sure!


----------

